# Coca Cola and Coca Cola Amatil?



## scha9799 (22 February 2013)

Hi all,


I am researching Coca Cola company as I would like to invest for long term.

I am just wondering if there is a difference between *Coca Cola Amatil *which is a bottler company in Australia and *Coca Cola company *in US ?


How do i invest in Coca Cola company in US ?

what are the steps I need to setup the broker in US ? and how to invest in US ?


Thank you in advance  : )


----------



## ROE (22 February 2013)

scha9799 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> 
> I am researching Coca Cola company as I would like to invest for long term.
> ...




Coke Amatil is Australia and Asia only but not whole Asia they don't have
The right in China but smaller Asian countries

The US coke company owned the rest of the globe
They also owned 30% of coke Amatil so they pretty much control it

Buying Amatil is like buying coke for a few small Asian countries
That why they want to get into alcohol and other crap like spc
To spur growth because their coke market is pretty mature and has little room
Left for growth...

U Need to open us broker account to buy us stocks 
Or go with people like IB .. 

If you have small amount forget it as cost and hassle not worth it


----------



## scha9799 (22 February 2013)

ROE said:


> If you have small amount forget it as cost and hassle not worth it




what do you mean small amount ?

is AUD 10,000 considering small ? if i want to trade or investing in US  market ?


----------



## Country Lad (22 February 2013)

scha9799 said:


> what do you mean small amount ?
> 
> is AUD 10,000 considering small ?




Don't get your knickers in a knot, you asked and ROE gave you an answer, so thank you would be a better response.  And he said *IF*.  

Is it small?  The answer you get will depend on each individual's viewpoint, I would say yes.

Cheers
Country Lad


----------



## ROE (22 February 2013)

scha9799 said:


> what do you mean small amount ?
> 
> is AUD 10,000 considering small ? if i want to trade or investing in US  market ?




For me it would be ......you just have to
Weight up the pro and cons invest 
In Australia or US after factoring in tax, franking credits,
Reporting regime, US paper works etc.... 
Only you can answer that question.

My advice If you are starting out it is better start in your own backyard 
gain some experience before going abroad ...

With 10k there are a a lot of good business you can
Invest in Australia and save you all the hassle ..


----------



## scha9799 (22 February 2013)

Thank you for all the advice above  : )


----------



## sydboy007 (23 February 2013)

What's you expectation on your investment.

Are you after capital growth or dividend yield.

Aussie companies are good yield payers in general, a lot of US and International shares are generally low yield but higher capital growth due to the fact they are generally looking at the world as their market so have a lot more options to reinvest earnings within the company rather than pay high dividends to shareholders.

Another option could be to use some of the ASX listed ETFs that invest overseas.  ishares have their global 100 and consumer stables ETFs which provide access to a large number of high moat companies.  The yield is low at < 3% pre tax, but you would expect over a few years to generate some decent capital growth.

I put some money internationally simply as a hedge should the aussie economy stumble late this year or early next year and takes the AUD with it.


----------



## McLovin (23 February 2013)

sydboy007 said:


> What's you expectation on your investment.
> 
> Are you after capital growth or dividend yield.
> 
> Aussie companies are good yield payers in general, a lot of US and International shares are generally low yield but higher capital growth due to the fact they are generally looking at the world as their market so have a lot more options to reinvest earnings within the company rather than pay high dividends to shareholders.




It's not really about growth it's about tax rates. Dividends in the US are taxed at 15% (ie no franking) the US also has a high corporate tax rate, one of the highest in the OECD. So the best utilisation of profit is to buy back shares, rather than pay dividends which will be double taxed.


----------



## RandR (23 February 2013)

sydboy007 said:


> What's you expectation on your investment.
> 
> Are you after capital growth or dividend yield.
> 
> ...




If you use comsec  you can invest in Coca cola via RBS Exhange Traded Share on the ASX (code is ETSCOC)

I have not looked much into the products so very much DIY research .. but they also offer Exchange Traded Shares on the 35 top US companies ... think Google/GE/Pfizer/Berkshire Hathaway etc.

*RBS take 50% of any dividends for the product. But a lot of those stocks Berkshire etc obviously dont pay divs. Every 5 years the ETS matures and you can choose to either receive the value in Australian dollars or the actual underlying shares in the company.

Follow this link .. http://www.asx.com.au/resources/investor-update-newsletter/201106-buy-the-worlds-best.htm


----------



## scha9799 (15 March 2013)

RandR thank you for the info.

I will look into it.

I am using HSBC Online brokerage service. I only recently joint. what broker does everyone use ?


----------



## qldfrog (15 March 2013)

scha9799 said:


> RandR thank you for the info.
> 
> I will look into it.
> 
> I am using HSBC Online brokerage service. I only recently joint. what broker does everyone use ?



the ETS Coke and others BRK, etc  are standard asx code, you do not need to be with comsec to access these


----------

